# Surrogacy Law in Scotland



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

For various reasons we have now decided to look at surrogacy. We live in Scotland but I havebeen toldour surrogate will be more likely to come from England - is there an issue legally with this as I know the Parental Order is called something else in Scotland. Do we need a Scottish Lawyer to advise us or given the surrogate is likely to live in England and give birth in England is an English lawyer we need? Thank you so much for any help you are able to give us - it is so scary thinkig about all this and we desperately want to get it right from thebeginning.

Thank you

Apricot


----------



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi Apricot

Interesting question - I know that the HFE Act applies throughout the UK but, as you say, the procedure for applying for parenthood is slightly different in Scotland, and I imagine that you (as the IPs) will need to apply in Scotland.  I'm not fully up to speed with how the system works in Scotland (since I'm an English lawyer) but I'll see what I can find out for you.  I may also be able to put you in touch with a Scottish lawyer able to help if needs be.

Natalie
[email protected]


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks Natalie that would be great- I just don't know what it goes on the IPs country, or the birth country or the GS country - all very confusing!!! I just get a bit worried as my hubbie is scottish but lived with and divorced his first wife in England and it would have had a totally different outcome in Scotland, so I dont want to get stuck between the two!

Thanks again

A x


----------

